# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for April 2017 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *April 2017*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you may want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

April will soon be a bad news for almost all the pro rata. 

2339 and 2631 is finished.

April 12 round will be the last round for 2611.

April 26 could most likely will be the last round for 2211, 2212, 2613.

Lets hope you guys manage 190 who won't get 189 this year. Or try increase 5 points more than the cut-off points before the last invitation round for an invite who won't manage cut-off date.

So, good luck to all !


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

To all those who get invited for 189 - Explaining here with some steps, experts can add more 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

PRE-INVITE

if you have submitted EOI and are very sure of receiving it in a week or a month then Initiate PCC action for countries which take some time to process. For Eg FBI PCC, as my friends say it takes around 10-12 weeks, so it is best to initiate the process at least a month before the date you are sure of getting an invite.

INTERIM STAGE

Between EOI submission and invite, think of how you are going to pay the visa fees, there are several ways to pay which is listed on How to Pay

However the best one I found with respect to Indian applicants is the TRAVEL CARD OR FOREX CARD - Single currency or multi currency, anyone will do

there are several banks which offer travel cards - ICICI, AXIS, HDFC, besides this some travel agents like cox and kings offer travel card. do some research over conversion rate(AUD TO INR) before buying a travel card and loading Australian $ into it. strike a deal at the optimum time. Having a bank account with these banks could help in getting travel card, as per my experience ICICI is the one which issues travel card easily without much of drama. 

POST INVITE

The status in skillselect will change to INVITED and a new button APPLY VISA will appear in the skill select page, clicking on that button will take you to immiaccount page where you need to create an account. Fill the 17 page form, most of data inside that is retrieved from EOI


*after receiving invite you have 60 days to submit visa application.*

*Submitting a visa application* - it means creating an immiaccount, filling details of self and dependents in immiaccount and paying visa fees for self and dependents

*Migrating Dependents* - mention spouse, defacto partner and child here, it is economical and time saving to add spouse and children within your PR application instead of taking spouse visa or child visa for them at a later stage.

*adding parents as migrating dependents is not possible after Nov 19, 2016* since the definition of MEMBER OF FAMILY UNIT has changed since that date. 

*see link for details https://www.border.gov.au/Migrationa...mily-unit.aspx*

visa fees is 3600 AUD for primary applicant, 1800 AUD for dependent applicant over 18 years age and 900 AUD for dependent applicants under 18 years age. along with this there will be some service tax charged while payment of visa fees, all total the service tax will be upto 100 AUD in case of Primary Applicant + spouse + child 1 + child 2

*RELEVANT DOCUMENTS*

Guiding line is that you need to submit all documents which are required to prove your claims made in EOI, a general list of documents is mentioned below, some specific documents may be required in special cases


Document Naming Tips When naming your files to be attached to an online application only use numbers 0–9 and letters A–Z (upper and lower case), dashes '–' and underscores '_'. You must avoid using spaces ' ', periods '.', ampersand '&', hash '#', star '*', exclamation marks '!', quotations '' "" and any other character that is not a letter, a number, a dash or an underscore.

*Document Size - less than 5 MB
Number of Documents - 60 per applicant i.e. 60 for you, 60 for spouse, 60 for child*



Primary Applicant

1. Passport - first and last page color scan
2. English Test Report - In case of PTE, the report card need to be sent to DIBP via pearson account
3. Birth Certificate - some applicants(mostly Indian) give matriculation certificate as proof of DOB
4. Qualifying Degree - Marksheets, Transcript & Degree certificate
5. Roles and responsibilities Letter - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, if the rnr letter is from HR then it is the best case 
11 Salary Slip - for all companies for which you are claiming experience points, one per quarter or six months is sufficient in addition
12 Skill assessment letter from competent Australian authority
13 Tax documents - for indian employment give ITR V or FORM 16 or FORM 26AS
14 Photo - passport size
15 Marriage Certificate(if married)
16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
17 Form 80
18 Form 1221
19 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

Additional Applicant over 18

1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate
4 Education documents
5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college
7 PCC - from all countries where this person have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years
8 Form 80
9 Form 1221
10 Photo - passport size
11 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory

In case of de-facto relation provide evidence of relationship for at least past 12 months since day of invitation. Evidence can be joint bank account statements, billing accounts in joint names, and other evidence of cohabitation like rent/lease agreement in joint name 

Additional Applicant under 18
1 Passport - first and last page color scan
2 Birth Certificate 
3 Medical fee payment receipt - not mandatory
4 Photo - passport size

Documents for NOT RELEVANT Experience - In principle it is not required to provide any document for which we havent claimed any points, however in my personal opinion if there is some employment which is not relevant then mention it in form 80 and provide some basic document for this like a joining letter, discharge letter. I will like to say it once more that it is not mandatory

PCC - Police clearance certificate 

Indian PCC - if you are in India, you need to create an account on PSK(passport seva kendra) website and apply for PCC from there, 

if current address is different from passport address then you need to have a proof for current address, the list of documents are mentioned on PSK document advisor, however a photo passbook in a nationalised bank serves the best address proof.

if you are outside India, then you need to do it through Indian Embassy/High Commission in that country, alternatively there are some agencies like VFS global who help in getting pcc, their service is paid as far as i know

USA PCC - this thread is a good guide for USA PCC USA Police clearance certificate

Singapore PCC or COC - to be applied as Certificate of clearance on E-Services, some discussion on SG PCC on Singapore Police clearance certificate

on the similar lines, PCC from various countries can be done either online or through their embassy in your country

Medicals AFTER visa Lodge- Generate HAP ID letter from immiaccount

VIEW HEALTH ASSESSMENT - ORGANIZE HEALTH EXAMINATION - PRINT REFERRAL LETTER -- this referral letter has the HAP ID for you, in similar way generate HAP ID letter for all the applicants within your visa application.

contact the nearest panel physician and book an appointment for medicals, many offer online booking for visa health check, check their websites once. visit the panel physician on day of appointment with passport, HAP ID letter and one photograph, gt through with medicals

tests done for visa health check --- blood test, urine test, chest X ray, general examination by Doctor, they do some additional test in case of any adverse findings

list of panel physician authorised by DIBP = https://www.border.gov.au/Lega/Lega/...nel-physicians


Medicals BEFORE Visa Lodge Some people prefer to do medicals before visa lodge, I think they are skeptical about health check and do it prior to visa lodge, however many persons i know have done it after visa lodge. At the end it is applicant's choice when to do medicals - before or after

My health declarations MY HEALTH DECLARATIONS is the pathway to do medicals before visa lodge, In this we create an immiaccount, fill details of applicants who will apply visa in future, generate HAP ID for them and get through with visa health check as mentioned above. while lodging visa application we can use teh same immiaccount or create a new one and enter these HAP IDs and the health check data is synced accordingly. 


*DO NOT WAIT FOR CASE OFFICER TO ASK FOR PCC/MEDICALS, Initiate action by yourself at right time
*
*
After all this, forget that you lodged a visa application and pick up a hobby, target to achieve something awesome by the time you get VISA...*

GOOD LUCK


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I never thought I ll be subscribing to this thread... Bad luck


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> April will soon be a bad news for almost all the pro rata.
> 
> 2339 and 2631 is finished.
> 
> ...


But they invited more than 1000 for 2339... Any idea why?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> But they invited more than 1000 for 2339... Any idea why?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


I have no idea. But I guess you are allowed to a little more, only DIBP knows. Or may be 18 people or more refused or did't took 189 invite (multiple EOI), and they adjusted for it.

But they also invited the same for 2631 too. They did double invite on both 2339 and 2631 and whatever went over, they still invited.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

I hope there still a chance for me


----------



## Zenith123 (Mar 13, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> To all those who get invited for 189 - Explaining here with some steps, experts can add more
> 
> 
> PRE-INVITE
> ...


What do you mean by "5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college" for additional applicant? Isn't the transcript and educational certificate enough? or do we need special letter from university?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Zenith123 said:


> What do you mean by "5 6 Proof of functional english - letter from college" for additional applicant? Isn't the transcript and educational certificate enough? or do we need special letter from university?


if your transcript/certificate specifically mentions that medium of instruction was english, then it is ok, else you need a letter


----------



## itzrichie (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi All,

I updated my EOI today (27/03/2017) for 189 with 65 points and for 190 with 70(65+5) points. I wanted your opinion on the likelihood of getting invited this year.

Regards
Richard


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

itzrichie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I updated my EOI today (27/03/2017) for 189 with 65 points and for 190 with 70(65+5) points. I wanted your opinion on the likelihood of getting invited this year.
> 
> ...


Very slim for 189, most likely won't get it. But you can try and see. If they decides to go with double invite so instead of filling up 464 places, they invites 900, then you may just make it.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

I observed something from skill select. DIPB stated that there are two invitations per month, so cancelled the March 29th round. I went back to earlier months and observed that there were also 3 rounds issued in September (1st, 14th and 28th) and the 3 rounds had invitations issued out. Does anyone have an explanation for this?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mctowel said:


> I observed something from skill select. DIPB stated that there are two invitations per month, so cancelled the March 29th round. I went back to earlier months and observed that there were also 3 rounds issued in September (1st, 14th and 28th) and the 3 rounds had invitations issued out. Does anyone have an explanation for this?


DIBP doesn't always follow any specific process, so there are usually 2 rounds per month but if they decide to hold a 3rd round then they will do so.


----------



## namitc (Feb 14, 2017)

Subscribing...


----------



## CivilEngineer2016 (Jun 27, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> To all those who get invited for 189 - Explaining here with some steps, experts can add more
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html
> 
> ...



Very informative....I have a question, Is it necessary to submit form1221? My agent says form 1221 is additional information of each applicant and similar to form 80. so if we are submitting form 80 it is not necessary to submit form 1221.Please advice what should i do!!!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

CivilEngineer2016 said:


> Very informative....I have a question, Is it necessary to submit form1221? My agent says form 1221 is additional information of each applicant and similar to form 80. so if we are submitting form 80 it is not necessary to submit form 1221.Please advice what should i do!!!


it is not mandatory to submit that, however in many cases including mine, the applicant was requested to submit form 80 and 1221 as well


----------



## Singh1987 (Mar 28, 2017)

*waiting for invite*

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## Singh1987 (Mar 28, 2017)

*waiting for invite*

Hi,

i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.

any suggestions?


----------



## jaguar123 (Mar 22, 2017)

I had submitted my EOI on 11/Dec/2016 with 65 points. Code:233512 (Mechanical Engineer). When could I expect to get invitation.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi All,

When is the next round for 189 invitations and what about the occupation ceiling for 261313?

I currently have 70 points from acs assessment.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Singh1987 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have lodged my EOI with 65 points in 189 and 190 points in NSW for systems analyst. I have been waiting for 3 months but haven't heard anything yet.
> 
> any suggestions?


According to *skillSelect*, less than 45 seats were available after the 15-March round and the cut-off was at 11-Aug-2016. Therefore chances are that there will be no more 189 invitations for 2611 occupation group as the quota most probably has reached on 29-March. Your only options are to either wait for the new quota in July or for NSW invitation.


----------



## ihmar2002 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi All,
I submitted my EOI on 31st March with 65 score for 261312 developer programmer class. Is likely to get invite in April or will have to wait until July? Is ceiling or quota already met for this class and where can I check this info.

Thanks.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hello
I filed my EOI on the 1st of April 2017? Will I be also considered for the next round of invitations? Or is there something like a cutoff date by which EOI applications before this date will be only considered?

I have one more query, I have R & R letters from all three of my previous companies on company letterheads issued by HR. Do I need to arrange past salary slips from all these companies? If so, I think that will be a difficult task. Is there any alternatives for this step?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ihmar2002 said:


> Hi All,
> I submitted my EOI on 31st March with 65 score for 261312 developer programmer class. Is likely to get invite in April or will have to wait until July? Is ceiling or quota already met for this class and where can I check this info.
> 
> Thanks.


Quota is still available but not much, perhaps just enough for one or two more rounds. Nobody can say for sure if you will be invited as it depends on how many applicants with higher points than you have filed the EOI (x) and how many with 65 points filed before you and not invited yet . You should get invited if there still is at least one seat left in the current years quota after having invited x+y. If not, then in July and beyond.

You can check the occupation ceilings, past and future EOI rounds, etc at *skillSelect* page, but it hasn't been updated with results from the latest round.



yamaha5225 said:


> Hello
> I filed my EOI on the 1st of April 2017? Will I be also considered for the next round of invitations? Or is there something like a cutoff date by which EOI applications before this date will be only considered?
> 
> Thanks!


All EOIs filed even a minute before the EOI round are considered.

*EDIT:* @yamaha5225, ceiling value has reached for your occupation (2631 group) for this year so you can expect an invitation for your 189 application only in July.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Anybody has the latest numbers or source to check for that after March29th round?

Note : Apart from skillselect website. Because they have not updated after March15th.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TRNT (Mar 16, 2017)

*Will I get an invite in April?*

Hi,

Any chances I will get an invite in April? Or will it be July 2017?

ANZSCO code: 261313
Points: 65
Visa sub class: 189
EOI submitted: 14 March 2017


Regards,
TRNT


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi ppl,

Any idea why the skillselect has not updated March 29th results? I am guessing that they have not considered that as an official round.

May be DIBP is trying to retain 460 odd invites for April12th round?

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## deepu1234 (Mar 22, 2017)

Thank you very much for the detailed information. Appreciate that.


----------



## yamaha5225 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have R & R letters from all three of my previous companies on company letterheads issued by HR. Do I need to arrange past salary slips from all these companies? If so, I think that will be a difficult task. Is there any alternative for this step?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

kaushik_91 said:


> Hi ppl,
> 
> Any idea why the skillselect has not updated March 29th results? I am guessing that they have not considered that as an official round.
> 
> ...


They usually take a week or two to update the results on that page.



yamaha5225 said:


> I have R & R letters from all three of my previous companies on company letterheads issued by HR. Do I need to arrange past salary slips from all these companies? If so, I think that will be a difficult task. Is there any alternative for this step?


Not all the past companies, but for the period which counts towards employment points. You can try with tax statements (26AS from incometaxindia website) and bank statements highlighting salary records.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

*For anyone applying in this category ( South Australia High Points)
FYI*

High points nomination
From 9am (Australian Central Standard Time) on 19 April 2017 the requirement for high points nomination will increase from 80 to 85 points. 

This change is in response to the overall quota being achieved under the existing 80 points requirement.

This change will not affect applications lodged prior to this time. Applications for high points nomination received after this time will be refused if they do not meet the 85 points requirement.

High points and chain migration exclusions

Effective immediately the following occupations on the Supplementary Skilled List are no longer available for high points or chain migration nomination:

221111 Accountant (General)
223111 Human Resource Adviser (not available for high points since 02/09/2016)
225113 Marketing Specialist
225412 Sales Representative (Medical and Pharmaceutical Products) 
242111 University Lecturer 
242112 University Tutor 
251511 Hospital Pharmacist 
251513 Retail Pharmacist 
This change does not affect applications lodged prior to 1pm on 5 April 2017. Applications for these occupations lodged after this time will be refused if applying for high points or chain migration nomination.


----------



## Hope2512 (Mar 22, 2017)

Ku_ said:


> *For anyone applying in this category ( South Australia High Points)
> FYI*
> 
> High points nomination
> ...


Yes I am 223111? what about Darwin,, ?? If I am submitting EOI,, starting of may,, then when I get nomination ??


----------



## JayJJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I have got my ACS evaluated positive for 261313, but 4 years experience is deducted.
While submitting EOI should I not mention first 4 years experience or include it an select as not relevant?
Also, is it worth if I submit for reassessment of ACS. In case of my partner only 2 years was deducted though both of us got the same comment for Bachelors Degree ie "has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
Difference being I did by degree in Electronics and Communication, while she did in Information Technology, but more than 75% of the subjects match.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

JayJJ said:


> I have got my ACS evaluated positive for 261313, but 4 years experience is deducted.
> While submitting EOI should I not mention first 4 years experience or include it an select as not relevant?


You split employment into two: This will help : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-190-sol-csol-what-1st-thing-i-should-do.html



> Also, is it worth if I submit for reassessment of ACS. In case of my partner only 2 years was deducted though both of us got the same comment for Bachelors Degree ie "has been
> assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing."
> Difference being I did by degree in Electronics and Communication, while she did in Information Technology, but more than 75% of the subjects match.


Can't help you with that.


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

JayJJ said:


> Difference being I did by degree in Electronics and Communication, while she did in Information Technology, but more than 75% of the subjects match.


There are 2 elements when they decide on how many years to deduct - 
1) Major or Minor in computing, in your case you have major in computing so this is not a problem 
2) How many subjects in your course was relevant to the occupation code that you have applied for, you may have ICT Major degree but if your subjects are not matching the job code that you selected then additional 2 years will be deducted.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Does anyone have the updated detail sheet for pro rata occupations for the 29th march round?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Help please... my Doe has changed.. It changed to my birthday 25th march under the points breakdown but remained 17th December on the login page. How to I solve this?


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Does anyone have the updated detail sheet for pro rata occupations for the 29th march round?


It's out. https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil/29-march-2017-round-results


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mctowel said:


> Help please... my Doe has changed.. It changed to my birthday 25th march under the points breakdown but remained 17th December on the login page. How to I solve this?


There is only one DOE seen as "EOI Date of Effect" on the home page. The one that changed in the breakdown may be EOI updated date and that does not matter. It is your "EOI Date of Effect" (17-Dec-2016) that will be considered for invitations.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> There is only one DOE seen as "EOI Date of Effect" on the home page. The one that changed in the breakdown may be EOI updated date and that does not matter. It is your "EOI Date of Effect" (17-Dec-2016) that will be considered for invitations.


Please how sure are you cos I m scared. My occupation has just one round to go before being exhausted and I m meant to get an invite then.


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Please how sure are you cos I m scared. My occupation has just one round to go before being exhausted and I m meant to get an invite then.


Since your birthday, have you gained or lost any points for age?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend have been updated with 29th March 2017 invitation round results.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> Since your birthday, have you gained or lost any points for age?


There was no change in points for age


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> There was no change in points for age


And just to be clear, your EOI date changed from 17 Dec 2016 to 25 March 2017?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> And just to be clear, your EOI date changed from 17 Dec 2016 to 25 March 2017?


Exactly.. And march 25 was my birthday.. But its 17th DEC on the main page and march 25 on the pdf points breakdown


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Exactly.. And march 25 was my birthday.. But its 17th DEC on the main page and march 25 on the pdf points breakdown


If the Date of Effect (DOE) has changed (on the home page), I would be concerned and contact SkillSelect support. (https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/)

If the date has just changed in the points breakdown section, but the DOE on the homepage is 17 Dec 2016, I wouldn't be bothered.

Can you confirm that it has changed on both places?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> If the Date of Effect (DOE) has changed (on the home page), I would be concerned and contact SkillSelect support. (https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/)
> 
> If the date has just changed in the points breakdown section, but the DOE on the homepage is 17 Dec 2016, I wouldn't be bothered.
> 
> Can you confirm that it has changed on both places?


No, it changed only on the points break down downloaded pdf. The homepage is still dec 17. Maybe there is no issue.. I hope


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mctowel said:


> Please how sure are you cos I m scared. My occupation has just one round to go before being exhausted and I m meant to get an invite then.





mctowel said:


> Exactly.. And march 25 was my birthday.. But its 17th DEC on the main page and march 25 on the pdf points breakdown


I am 100% sure about it. Have seen quite a few such cases in the past.

Ref:

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/10203786-post262.html*

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/1131866-eoi-date-effect.html*


----------



## 233311 (Oct 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> No, it changed only on the points break down downloaded pdf. The homepage is still dec 17. Maybe there is no issue.. I hope


You are all good then. Do not worry. On the points breakdown section, it just shows the date the points were last calculated. Your birthday must have caused the system to recalculate your points and it just reflects that date there. 

Hope you had a great birthday. I'm pretty sure you will get your invite by the April 12 round.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

233311 said:


> You are all good then. Do not worry. On the points breakdown section, it just shows the date the points were last calculated. Your birthday must have caused the system to recalculate your points and it just reflects that date there.
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday. I'm pretty sure you will get your invite by the April 12 round.


Thanks man. 
Birthday was great and I hope to also celebrate the invite next round. Cheers

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> I am 100% sure about it. Have seen quite a few such cases in the past.
> 
> Ref:
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... I also searched other sources. I m convinced now


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

Subscribing ! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> No, it changed only on the points break down downloaded pdf. The homepage is still dec 17. Maybe there is no issue.. I hope


It changed mine too. But in Home Page it is still Jan 25. On my birthday in Feb, it say DOE as in February. But at the bottom it says: 

_** Date of Effect: Reflects the date the points were last calculated *_

So, I guess it does in every birthday but DOE on Home page is what matters. You will be fine. You should now concentrate on PCC, Medical and Visa lodge on 12 April and direct grant in a month.


----------



## aisleandrow (Feb 9, 2017)

Subscribing!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

aisleandrow said:


> Subscribing!


Remember, now you can use the new "Subscribe to this thread" link, in the green bar at the top of each page of every thread.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

kaju said:


> Remember, now you can use the new "Subscribe to this thread" link, in the green bar at the top of each page of every thread.


Ok but not sure how if that appears on tapatalk app.. never seen it.. any other way of doing it on tapatalk ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

rahagarw said:


> Ok but not sure how if that appears on tapatalk app.. never seen it.. any other way of doing it on tapatalk ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Sorry, don't use tapatalk - if you can't see the green bar at the top of the first post in any page (the one with "View First Unread" on the left of it - the subscribe button is on the other side of the same green bar), then you're out of luck! 

I'll check with our Admin people to see if they have any other ideas for tapatalk users.


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

*Waiting*

Subscribing!!

ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer
Total points : 65
EOI lodged on: 9-Mar

Will I make it through in April rounds or will I have to wait until July? With this confusion, I have just not initiated my PCC and medicals. My spouse is travelling to other country for next 6 months. Wondering how I am going to pull this off!!

Also, if I have to wait for July rounds, how will the scenario be? Will there be a drastic change in wait times and cutoff points?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

"16 PCC - from all countries where you have stayed more than 12 months in past 10 years" 

You mean continuously for 12 months or overall? 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

uvrays said:


> Subscribing!!
> 
> ANZSCO 261313 Software Engineer
> Total points : 65
> ...


There are about 14 seats left for 261313 after the round on 29th March. Its better you wait for the results on 12th April and then take a call on obtaining PCC and medicals. 

Skillselect URL : https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect

Cheers,
Kaushik.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> There are about 14 seats left for 261313 after the round on 29th March. Its better you wait for the results on 12th April and then take a call on obtaining PCC and medicals.
> 
> Skillselect URL : https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect
> 
> ...


PCC and Medical is valid for one year. I did mine on Feb both PCC and Medical. I hope to get invite 1st July and PR by Aug. So, no reason why one can't get earlier and apply the day of invite. One shouldn't hope to have their PR take 1 year, that will be unfortunate.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

rahagarw said:


> Ok but not sure how if that appears on tapatalk app.. never seen it.. any other way of doing it on tapatalk ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


On tapatalk, there is a "tick" or "nike" sign at the top right of every page. Just click on it to subscribe


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

mctowel said:


> On tapatalk, there is a "tick" or "nike" sign at the top right of every page. Just click on it to subscribe


Thanks!


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

mctowel said:


> On tapatalk, there is a "tick" or "nike" sign at the top right of every page. Just click on it to subscribe


Ok thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have lodged my EOI for Software and Applications Programmers on 25-March-2017 with 65 points, on 11-April-2017 I will complete my one-year Australian Job experience( Additional 5 Point), my total points will be 70.

I was wondering that is system will automatically increase my point or do I need to update my EOI.

Regards,
Gaurang


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for Software and Applications Programmers on 25-March-2017 with 65 points, on 11-April-2017 I will complete my one-year Australian Job experience( Additional 5 Point), my total points will be 70.
> 
> ...


You have to login and update your work experience details.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for Software and Applications Programmers on 25-March-2017 with 65 points, on 11-April-2017 I will complete my one-year Australian Job experience( Additional 5 Point), my total points will be 70.
> 
> ...


Leave the *To Date* blank if you haven't already. The system will then automatically calculate and update your EOI.

Hope you get your invite on 12 April. Make sure you login on 10 April after 7:30 pm India time to check you got 70 points. 12 April is the last invitation round of this year.


----------



## canonpixel (Mar 11, 2017)

*261312 - Developer Programmer EOI*

Hi Guys,

I just need an opinion I have submitted EOI on 11/03/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer at 65 points. I saw the occupation ceiling is only 14 left, how big is my chance to get an invite for the 12th of april? is there any possibilities that i could get selected?


Thanks guys!

all the best for everyone who also wait for an invitation


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

canonpixel said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just need an opinion I have submitted EOI on 11/03/2017 for 261312 - Developer Programmer at 65 points. I saw the occupation ceiling is only 14 left, how big is my chance to get an invite for the 12th of april? is there any possibilities that i could get selected?
> 
> ...


Could be tough..But you never know..So hope for the best..If not now, quota will be reset on July 1st and you will definitely get an invite then.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Hi all, 
Did anyone receive Invite for 189 (65p) or 190(70p) for System Analysts? 
I have lodged recently 
submitted - 23/02/2017
updated on - 01/04/2017

I am turning 40 in the month of July 2017 and i have 3months only with the mentioned points.
what are my chances of getting invite ? Please suggest.

Regards


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

duckswana said:


> Hi all,
> Did anyone receive Invite for 189 (65p) or 190(70p) for System Analysts?
> I have lodged recently
> submitted - 23/02/2017
> ...


You will not get an invite for 189 before July because this occupation's ceiling has reached and moreover the last person to receive an invitation at 65 points from your occupation was from 11-Aug-2016. It closed at 70 points therefore when it opens up in July, at least the first few rounds will go towards clearing off the 70+ backlog that would've built up by July.

Unless you somehow increase your points, 189 is a goner as you will lose 10 points in July.

Your only hopes are under the 190 sub-class, but nobody can say if or when you will be sponsored.


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> You will not get an invite for 189 before July because this occupation's ceiling has reached and moreover the last person to receive an invitation at 65 points from your occupation was from 11-Aug-2016. It closed at 70 points therefore when it opens up in July, at least the first few rounds will go towards clearing off the 70+ backlog that would've built up by July.
> 
> Unless you somehow increase your points, 189 is a goner as you will lose 10 points in July.
> 
> Your only hopes are under the 190 sub-class, but nobody can say if or when you will be sponsored.


Hi, Thanks for the insight.
from anzscosearch, i can see there are Open positions for SA in NSW.
can i rely on this data compare to ur point. 
else i have no choice to reattempt PTE for 79 each.

thanks again.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

duckswana said:


> Hi, Thanks for the insight.
> from anzscosearch, i can see there are Open positions for SA in NSW.
> can i rely on this data compare to ur point.
> else i have no choice to reattempt PTE for 79 each.
> ...


Check further on that site for 'State Eligibility'. You will have to meet the *special conditions* to be eligible for SA sponsorship. IMO, you will have better chances with NSW than SA (unless of course if you can meet the SA special conditions).


----------



## newuser2017 (Feb 2, 2017)

subscribe


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

newuser2017 said:


> subscribe


Please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar.


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

Sitting at 70 points under ANZCO 2335, hoping to secure an invitation this upcoming draw.

Around what time do they traditionally send out the invites?


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

I am crossing my fingers for 189( although chances are bleak) and 190 for NSW.
as per proces, there are 2 rounds every month for EOI picks. 
Hence, I have April ( 2 times ), May ( 2 times), June ( 2 times) chances as of now. 
In which month, the maximum positions are filled ? any idea.
Regards


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

duckswana said:


> I am crossing my fingers for 189( although chances are bleak) and 190 for NSW.
> as per proces, there are 2 rounds every month for EOI picks.
> Hence, I have April ( 2 times ), May ( 2 times), June ( 2 times) chances as of now.
> In which month, the maximum positions are filled ? any idea.
> Regards


Your occupation (2611) has already reached its ceiling. They are no longer issuing invitations for 2611 until the next fiscal year (July 2017), if it's still in the SOL.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Salary said:


> Sitting at 70 points under ANZCO 2335, hoping to secure an invitation this upcoming draw.
> 
> Around what time do they traditionally send out the invites?


hello fellow 2335ian..


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Should I change my State from my current selected NSW to <any other > state where chances of getting 190 sponsorship is more. 
Please advise. 

Regards,


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Salary said:


> Your occupation (2611) has already reached its ceiling. They are no longer issuing invitations for 2611 until the next fiscal year (July 2017), if it's still in the SOL.


Should I change my State from my current selected NSW to <any other > state where chances of getting 190 sponsorship is more. 
Please advise. 

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

duckswana said:


> Should I change my State from my current selected NSW to <any other > state where chances of getting 190 sponsorship is more.
> Please advise.
> 
> Regards,


You can select Any State. It makes no difference whatsoever. If a state wants to invite you, they will invite you. They won't question why it is set to Any State. Else DIBP wouldn't give you that option.


----------



## Hkankamedala (Apr 11, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Thanks man.
> Birthday was great and I hope to also celebrate the invite next round. Cheers
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


All the best few more hours to go


----------



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

Hello Dear friends,
I hope you all are doing great.
I lodged EOI with 60 points under ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom network engineer) on 10th/April/2017 that is yesterday. Any idea how much time i have until the invite?
Thanks a lot,


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Subhan123 said:


> Hello Dear friends,
> I hope you all are doing great.
> I lodged EOI with 60 points under ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom network engineer) on 10th/April/2017 that is yesterday. Any idea how much time i have until the invite?
> Thanks a lot,


Its not in pro rata so maybe tomorrow!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Subhan123 said:


> Hello Dear friends,
> I hope you all are doing great.
> I lodged EOI with 60 points under ANZSCO 263312 (Telecom network engineer) on 10th/April/2017 that is yesterday. Any idea how much time i have until the invite?
> Thanks a lot,


12 April.


----------



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 12 April.


Oh really? :fingerscrossed:

Thanks buddy for the information


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Subhan123 said:


> Oh really? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks buddy for the information


Yep. I would say try preload your application. 4 people have gotten their grant in 7-11 days in the last 15 days I saw in expatforum. This will help you to start with: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yep. I would say try preload your application. 4 people have gotten their grant in 7-11 days in the last 15 days I saw in expatforum. This will help you to start with: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12199057-post3.html


Second that... act asap 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks friends. Much appreciated the information.


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks Kaushik,

On yesterday morning, I checked and it was updated automatically, so currently I have 70 Points. I hope will get selected in upcoming round ( tomorrow)...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck guys to tonight!


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Good luck guys to tonight!


At what Australian time, does the invitation gets distributed?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

As 12th April is the invitation round, at what time as per IST we will get to know.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

cyetukuri said:


> as 12th april is the invitation round, at what time as per ist we will get to know.
> 
> Regards,
> chandra


19:30 ist.


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks a lot!!
I already have an invite for 190 (NSW). Is it a good option to wait until the quota opens for next year in July or its good to proceed with NSW?

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

cyetukuri said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> I already have an invite for 190 (NSW). Is it a good option to wait until the quota opens for next year in July or its good to proceed with NSW?
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


What is ur job code? advisable to proceed with 190 as backlog will be too long for July..


----------



## Harry112016 (Dec 21, 2016)

Hi All,

Request your expert opinion regarding my scenario. I have applied EOI for Systems Analyst (261112) with 65 points on 27/11/2016. I am aware that the occupation ceiling for this year has already reached and the next set of invitations will start from July 2017. I would like to know approximately by when can I expect an invite for the above case. Thank you in advance.


----------



## jsekh1987 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, 
What are my chances to get an invite ....
EOI submitted on 4th-April-2017
Total points: 70 (189)
Occupation : Developer Programmer

I saw that the ceiling value has almost reached its limit for developer programmer. Only 14 slots are left.

Thanks
JS


----------



## yourzsajith (Mar 19, 2017)

I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
3. Your total points -70


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

All the best guys.

May the best EOI wins.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Good luck to everyone! It will start in 40 minutes now!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Harry112016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Request your expert opinion regarding my scenario. I have applied EOI for Systems Analyst (261112) with 65 points on 27/11/2016. I am aware that the occupation ceiling for this year has already reached and the next set of invitations will start from July 2017. I would like to know approximately by when can I expect an invite for the above case. Thank you in advance.


It is difficult to say. Two things can happen. One is they clear a lot of the backlogs in July and move the cut-off date. Then you can get invite around July-August.

If they decide not to move the cut-off but go as usual, you are looking next year Jan-Feb minimum. it could be worse than that.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jsekh1987 said:


> Hi,
> What are my chances to get an invite ....
> EOI submitted on 4th-April-2017
> Total points: 70 (189)
> ...


Is this 2613 ? Well you will find out in 1.5 hr. Just hang on.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yourzsajith said:


> I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
> 2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
> 3. Your total points -70


1. Well you will see it in your EOI in 1.5 hr and will also get an email.

2. 2nd April gives you a good chance at 70 points.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gagz said:


> All the best guys.
> 
> May the best EOI wins.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Ha ha sounds like Star Wars lol !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsekh1987 said:


> Hi,
> What are my chances to get an invite ....
> EOI submitted on 4th-April-2017
> Total points: 70 (189)
> ...


99.9% as long as there are still spots left :rockon:


----------



## Tyneha (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi,

I have updated my EOI with 70 points for 261313 on 10 th April. Any scope of getting picked in today's round?


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Ha ha sounds like Star Wars lol !


hahaha 
:target:


----------



## jsekh1987 (Jul 11, 2016)

All the best guys !!! 1 hour left .... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

No invites yet?

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> No invites yet?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


It's in an hour I think. Daylight Saving Time. Your wait just went an hour more. Unless they follow GMT Time. I think I am more excited for you that you are. Its been such a long long wait since I joined this board.


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

mctowel said:


> No invites yet?
> 
> __________________________________
> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> ...


Almost there buddy


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> It's in an hour I think. Daylight Saving Time. Your wait just went an hour more. Unless they follow GMT Time. I think I am more excited for you that you are. Its been such a long long wait since I joined this board.


Seriously man. I am only here just to see mctowel's invite. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Hkankamedala (Apr 11, 2017)

EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.Tech 15
Age 30
PTE 10
Australia study: 5
EOI submitted 60 points 23rd Dec.


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Seriously man. I am only here just to see mctowel's invite. :fingerscrossed:


I second that, even though I'm hoping for an ITA too in the next 30 mins. But 
mctowel surely deserves this one, he's waited for soo long.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

olusegun said:


> I second that, even though I'm hoping for an ITA too in the next 30 mins. But
> mctowel surely deserves this one, he's waited for soo long.


not that long... :croc:


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gagz said:


> Seriously man. I am only here just to see mctowel's invite. :fingerscrossed:


Me too !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hkankamedala said:


> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> B.Tech 15
> Age 30
> PTE 10
> ...


I hope you get it in 6 mins. It will be touch and go though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

good luck guys


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Seriously man. I am only here just to see mctowel's invite. :fingerscrossed:


Me too  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Salary (Feb 4, 2017)

Received an invitation!


----------



## olusegun (Sep 29, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> good luck guys


Ok guys. I've not received any mail. But I just logged into my skill select page and sawthe link to apply for Visa. Is this strange?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Salary said:


> Received an invitation!


Congrats mate !


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

olusegun said:


> Ok guys. I've not received any mail. But I just logged into my skill select page and sawthe link to apply for Visa. Is this strange?


You will get the email soon. Congrats !


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Wooooooooooooooooh!
I ve been INVITED!!!

__________________________________
EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
B.sc 15
Age 25
PTE 20
EOI submitted 60 points 17th Dec.
ITA: ??


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Invited


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mctowel said:


> Wooooooooooooooooh!
> I ve been INVITED!!!
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


Congrats ! Finally mate !!!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

olusegun said:


> Ok guys. I've not received any mail. But I just logged into my skill select page and sawthe link to apply for Visa. Is this strange?


Congrats. This is normal. It takes some time for the emails.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Wooooooooooooooooh!
> I ve been INVITED!!!
> 
> __________________________________
> ...


Congrats  Happy for you 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Wooooooooooooooooh!
> I ve been INVITED!!!
> 
> __________________________________
> ...



Dudeeee... open some boozzzz mann...

Looks like all the Electronics engineers are active today :target: :rockon:

Congratulationsss buddy!!!...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mctowel said:


> Wooooooooooooooooh!
> I ve been INVITED!!!
> 
> __________________________________
> ...



:target::target::target::rockon::rockon::rockon: Congrats!!!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hkankamedala said:


> EA Assessment: Electronics engineer 233411
> B.Tech 15
> Age 30
> PTE 10
> ...


Have you got any invite ?



fatalikos said:


> Invited


Congrats mate !


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

Congratsss fatalikos and othersss!!!...

Lets remember this time till the end of our lives. <Journey to Australia>


----------



## shariq123 (Feb 7, 2017)

Congrats to all who got invited.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> ..........


Have you got the invite ?


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> kaushik_91 said:
> 
> 
> > ........../quote]
> ...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> My immigration agents have to let me know...I don't have access to my EOI application.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well long wait for you. Hopefully you will get it.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Well long wait for you. Hopefully you will get it.


Yes buddy...with just 14 invites left..Not sure if i have made it through r not 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Yes buddy...with just 14 invites left..Not sure if i have made it through r not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And you didn't helped your case by submitting the EOI late. In any case, hope for the best.


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

Anyone with 70 points for 261313 received an invite today?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik_91 said:


> Anyone with 70 points for 261313 received an invite today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


have not seen any yet


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Congrats ! Finally mate !!!


Thanks man. I really appreciate all the help and support so far in the group. You are a blessing here. I wish you well in your own application.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Dudeeee... open some boozzzz mann...
> 
> Looks like all the Electronics engineers are active today :target: :rockon:
> 
> Congratulationsss buddy!!!...


Thats mate for your heart felt support and interest. Its been a long wait. #Happy moment


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

congrats to all got the invite today.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

Wheeew! A toast to the long awaited invite.   
I appreciate the kind gestures of everyone here.


----------



## praveen66 (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone with 70 points for 261312 as well received an invite today? I have submitted my updated EOI with 70 points on 4/9.. are there any chances that i can get it today..


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

praveen66 said:


> Anyone with 70 points for 261312 as well received an invite today? I have submitted my updated EOI with 70 points on 4/9.. are there any chances that i can get it today..


If your online EOI status hasn't changed to "INVITED" yet, then you have not received it in todays round for sure.


----------



## praveen66 (Apr 11, 2017)

hmm.. its showing submitted only..  if the 14 invites got completed in this round can we expect more invites or will it be the end for this year..


----------



## jsekh1987 (Jul 11, 2016)

No invite  

70(189)
2613
Developer programmer
EOI:04-04-2017

Bad luck ...

Is there any chance to get an invite in July???


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

I suggest you wait for one more round which happens in April End. For sure you will get in July but i will not because i am proceeding with 190 tomorrow 

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

jsekh1987 said:


> No invite
> 
> 70(189)
> 2613
> ...


Guess there were lots of people with 70/70+ score , hard luck.

Yeah if your points dont change in July then July should ideally be your month !!

I am in the same boat but for 261111 BA role

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

cyetukuri said:


> I suggest you wait for one more round which happens in April End. For sure you will get in July but i will not because i am proceeding with 190 tomorrow
> 
> Regards,
> Chandra


What job role and score please ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

praveen66 said:


> hmm.. its showing submitted only..  if the 14 invites got completed in this round can we expect more invites or will it be the end for this year..


Highly unlikely that there will be any additional invitations for 2613 now this year. They have invited slightly over the ceiling value for some occupations, I guess by adjusting from those invitations which did not result in a visa application; but if they had to do that, they would've done it in todays round. I wouldn't keep the hopes high though as it won't be a significant amount of invites and whatever few dozen they are (*if* they are), will again go to 75+ pointers. If the occupation group 2613 has indeed closed for this year, then todays round result will have a statement to this effect and we can then be sure about it.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey guys.. Got the invite.. 

Best of luck to other applicants..


----------



## kaushik_91 (Nov 11, 2016)

ammarmp said:


> Hey guys.. Got the invite..
> 
> Best of luck to other applicants..


Congrats..Anzsco code and points?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalikos (Dec 19, 2016)

Gagz said:


> Congratsss fatalikos and othersss!!!...
> 
> Lets remember this time till the end of our lives. <Journey to Australia>


Thank you all! I am stoked! 

Now just to pass the medical


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

kaushik_91 said:


> Congrats..Anzsco code and points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


here


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi guyz,
I have submitted my EOI on 13/03/2017 for Analyst programmer with 65 points and i was expecting to be invited by 12/04/2017 round but unfortunatly I have not received any email and EOI status is still unchanged so far. Should i wait till midnight or there is no use of wait.
Please any idea.


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

ANZSCO 261311 is my occupation code provided by ACS after assesment.
I havnot seen any invite of this code at least over this forum. Then where all 14 places have gone?


----------



## GaurangP (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Did anyone get an invite for 2613(Software developer) with 70 Point? 

or should we wait till July-2107?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> Highly unlikely that there will be any additional invitations for 2613 now this year. They have invited slightly over the ceiling value for some occupations, I guess by adjusting from those invitations which did not result in a visa application; but if they had to do that, they would've done it in todays round. I wouldn't keep the hopes high though as it won't be a significant amount of invites and whatever few dozen they are (*if* they are), will again go to 75+ pointers. If the occupation group 2613 has indeed closed for this year, then todays round result will have a statement to this effect and we can then be sure about it.


second that.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

GaurangP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Did anyone get an invite for 2613(Software developer) with 70 Point?
> 
> or should we wait till July-2107?


have not seen a single invite


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I have not seen any invitation of ANZSCO 2613 so far. Im hoping for positive result.


----------



## Hkankamedala (Apr 11, 2017)

i have the same doubt!!! any one can help??


----------



## Hkankamedala (Apr 11, 2017)

Hkankamedala said:


> i have the same doubt!!! any one can help??


can we expect more invitations today?? or the invitation round is finished?


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

When did you submit your EOI??


----------



## Hkankamedala (Apr 11, 2017)

Danish06 said:


> When did you submit your EOI??


23/12/2016: electronics engineer
points: 60


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Any body got invite today for 263111


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*2333-Electrical*

Hi,

Any Electrical Engineer who got an invite yesterday??

Regards
Hardi


----------



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

Hi guys, 
Congrats to all those who have got an invite and best of luck to all other friends.
Is there any Telecom engineer 263312 around who got invited?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

congrats to everyone who got invite...


----------



## rinoshkk (Nov 23, 2016)

Congratulations to all the lucky ones!!


----------



## vigneshkrv (Apr 12, 2017)

So can we say there was no invites for 2613 category yesterday? Will there be more invites or just 14 for april 26th round?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

vigneshkrv said:


> So can we say there was no invites for 2613 category yesterday? Will there be more invites or just 14 for april 26th round?


dont know how dibp will distribute this 14 remaining invites

option 1 - no more invites for 2613 in this year
option 2 - 14 divided by number of rounds left till June and invite sent to highest points eoi
option 3 - all 14 invites will be distributed in next round


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

*Change in Name*

Guys,

Just a quick help required.

My name in passport is Hardikbhai Patel where as in my Electrical Engineering Mark sheets and degree has name "Hardik Patel" on it.

While filing the Visa application, shall I put "Hardik Patel" in the question "Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?"

Will it be fine or shall I leave it as it is ?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hardi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick help required.
> 
> ...


I think the name on your passport holds more credibility


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

mctowel said:


> I think the name on your passport holds more credibility


Does that mean, I should not answer the "change name question" and leave as NA?

Regards
Hardi


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

hardi said:


> Does that mean, I should not answer the "change name question" and leave as NA?
> 
> Regards
> Hardi


You have to answer it. Use the name on your passport as your official name then on the other known names question, use the dfferent names on your transcript/ other documents


----------



## hardi (Jan 27, 2017)

mctowel said:


> You have to answer it. Use the name on your passport as your official name then on the other known names question, use the dfferent names on your transcript/ other documents


Thanks man.. Cheers !!!


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anybody know what is the outcome of 12 April eoi round


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

EOI submitted on 12th April for 263312. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> EOI submitted on 12th April for 263312. Fingers crossed.


Congrats bhai.. too bad it didnt come on 11th! :frown:
BUt anyway.. best of luck for the next round!


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> Congrats bhai.. too bad it didnt come on 11th! :frown:
> BUt anyway.. best of luck for the next round!


Thnx bro, 14 days is not a long time. I can wait provided I get desired outcome. Thnx to your input as well. Talking to assessor and describe to him the issue really helped.


----------



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> EOI submitted on 12th April for 263312. Fingers crossed.


Great Shuaib Bhai. I applied on 10th and got invite on 12th round. I really believe you will get invite in next round, april end


----------



## ammarmp (Feb 8, 2017)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Thnx bro, 14 days is not a long time. I can wait provided I get desired outcome. Thnx to your input as well. Talking to assessor and describe to him the issue really helped.


No worries dude. Best of luck. 

whats your plan? have you arranged the docs?
I am arranging birth certificate and FRCs now.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

ammarmp said:


> No worries dude. Best of luck.
> 
> whats your plan? have you arranged the docs?
> I am arranging birth certificate and FRCs now.


All my docs are ready except FRC and PCC. FRC is obtainable in half hour from NADRA Civic Center, so I ll do that after 26th Apr. However will start procedure for PCC from coming Monday. Will try to get things done before 1st May 2017.


----------



## EklaAkash (Apr 14, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Don't panic so much. It's just timing. For the cases/Skillset where Invitation is over occupation ceiling, you just need to wait for 3 more months. Time flies really quick. End of the, it's all meant to be good.

So, just don't panic.

Best of luck.

===============
ANZSCO Code: 233311 Electrical Engineer
Age: 30
SkillAssessment: 15
Exp: 5
IELTS: L 8, R 8, S 7, W 7 : 11 Nov 2016
EOI Lodged : 60 points : 19 Nov 2016 
Invitation Received: 22 Nov 2016
VISA Application Lodged: 19 Jan 2016 (Completed Visa Medical & Police Clearance before)
Visa Granted: 03 Mar 2017


----------



## EklaAkash (Apr 14, 2017)

hardi said:


> Guys,
> 
> Just a quick help required.
> 
> ...



Hi Hardik,
First of all congratulations!

Yes in your application, mention both names.

Best of luck mate!


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi friends,

Anyone from Mechanical Engineer Skill 233512?? 

I have applied for State Sponsored Visa for VIC and NSW with 70 points and 189 with 65 points...On 31 Mar 17...

Anyone who has received invite recently in Mech Engineer Skill category...???

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all
Any update on the 12th April invitation round?Eagerly waiting to know how any seats are still left in the 2335 category..thanx


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Jiju said:


> Hi all
> Any update on the 12th April invitation round?Eagerly waiting to know how any seats are still left in the 2335 category..thanx


Nothing yet when you submitted EOI, i have submitted with 65 points for 189 on 31 Mar 17...233512

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Subhan123 said:


> Great Shuaib Bhai. I applied on 10th and got invite on 12th round. I really believe you will get invite in next round, april end


thnx a lot bro. fingers crossed...


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Till date 12 april EOI round is not updated on DIBP website. anybody know the reason ??


----------



## DhineshD (Apr 18, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Till date 12 april EOI round is not updated on DIBP website. anybody know the reason ??


I think it would take 10 days to reflect in skillselect portal


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mandip said:


> Till date 12 april EOI round is not updated on DIBP website. anybody know the reason ??




It takes time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyroad (Apr 18, 2017)

sultan_azam said:


> To all those who get invited for 189 - Explaining here with some steps, experts can add more
> 
> INTERIM STAGE
> 
> ...


I have a weird question, if my EOI is in INTERIM STAGE and the points scheme or something related to my occupational field changes, then will it affect my EOI or will the EOI be processed based on the date of submission ?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

rockyroad said:


> I have a weird question, if my EOI is in INTERIM STAGE and the points scheme or something related to my occupational field changes, then will it affect my EOI or will the EOI be processed based on the date of submission ?


If the change adversely affects your eligibility, your EOI will not be considered for subsequent invitation rounds (your points went below the 60 points threshold due to age, occupation was removed, etc).

In the past even in-process visa applications were refunded: *Cap and Cease arrangements for offshore General Skilled Migration visa applications 175, 176, 475*


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

*Missed middle name in IELTS*



mctowel said:


> You have to answer it. Use the name on your passport as your official name then on the other known names question, use the dfferent names on your transcript/ other documents


Hey there!

My name in passport and transcripts is in format: <First Name> <Middle Name> <Last Name>

My name in work reference letter and IELTS score card is: <First Name> <Last Name>

Basically, some have organizations consider middle name while others dont. 

In my EOI, I have mentioned the name as per my passport only. Do I have to give alternate names in EOI? 

I had read in this forum saying it wouldnt be an issue. The officer may just ask for an affidavit. Is that right? I hope they wouldnt reject my claim just because of this


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

uvrays said:


> Hey there!
> 
> My name in passport and transcripts is in format: <First Name> <Middle Name> <Last Name>
> 
> ...


ielts report contains the passport number under the heading CANDIDATE ID. i think that will help in correlating, moreover you can give an affidavit stating this,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rockyroad said:


> I have a weird question, if my EOI is in INTERIM STAGE and the points scheme or something related to my occupational field changes, then will it affect my EOI or will the EOI be processed based on the date of submission ?


depends what the actual situation is, has the points decreased, has the occupation been removed from list etc


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> ielts report contains the passport number under the heading CANDIDATE ID. i think that will help in correlating, moreover you can give an affidavit stating this,


Yes. It has my passport number. But my passport was renewed as the previous one was expiring. Well the new passport surely mentions the old passport number.

I can explain with all evidences and affidavits. Just wondering if the case officer will ask me or directly decide to reject #ouch


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

uvrays said:


> Yes. It has my passport number. But my passport was renewed as the previous one was expiring. Well the new passport surely mentions the old passport number.
> 
> I can explain with all evidences and affidavits. Just wondering if the case officer will ask me or directly decide to reject #ouch


Mate, relax! They won't even ask for any evidences/ affidavits. You never changed your name, rather some of your documents have your middle name while some don't. There still is sufficient evidence that they belong to the same person (you) and nothing additional is required to satisfy this fact. Upload both your passports and you will sail through just fine. I've myself changed passports during the process between IELTS to grant and like you, I too sat the IELTS with my (now) old passport.

And no, they don't refuse the visa without asking you and giving you sufficient time to explain yourself. Never.


----------



## uvrays (Nov 21, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Mate, relax! They won't even ask for any evidences/ affidavits. You never changed your name, rather some of your documents have your middle name while some don't. There still is sufficient evidence that they belong to the same person (you) and nothing additional is required to satisfy this fact. Upload both your passports and you will sail through just fine. I've myself changed passports during the process between IELTS to grant and like you, I too sat the IELTS with my (now) old passport.
> 
> And no, they don't refuse the visa without asking you and giving you sufficient time to explain yourself. Never.


Cool.. thanks for confirming. I freak out too often!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

uvrays said:


> Hey there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It should not be an issue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

uvrays said:


> Yes. It has my passport number. But my passport was renewed as the previous one was expiring. Well the new passport surely mentions the old passport number.
> 
> I can explain with all evidences and affidavits. Just wondering if the case officer will ask me or directly decide to reject #ouch


they dont reject any visa application just like that, they give chance to explain yourself

rest everything have been nicely explained by Keeda


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys, today DIBP just released the new regulations for skilled migration. Below is an extraction (sorry since I couldn't paste in the link):

Certain occupations are also only available for the following visa programmes:
Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)
Temporary Graduate (subclass 485)
Skilled-Regional (Provisional) (subclass 489), if the applicant is not nominated by a State or Territory government agency 
These occupations are indicated via ‘** asterisks’. For further information – see legislative Instrument.

The occupation "Electronics Engineer" is with **. Does it mean this occupation is still eligible for 189 visa?

Thanks guys for the clarification.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

minh_phan said:


> Hi guys, today DIBP just released the new regulations for skilled migration. Below is an extraction (sorry since I couldn't paste in the link):
> 
> Certain occupations are also only available for the following visa programmes:
> Skilled – Independent (subclass 189)
> ...


Electronics Engineer is only available for 189 but not 190.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Electronics Engineer is only available for 189 but not 190.


Wat about software engineer 261313


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Wat about software engineer 261313


List of eligible skilled occupations

2613 is as it was.

Only these 16 occupations are now restricted to 189 only.

Electronics Engineer**	233411
Industrial Engineer**	233511
Production or Plant Engineer**	233513
Chemical Engineer**	233111
Materials Engineer**	233112
Telecommunications Network Planner**	313213
Civil Engineering Technician**	312212
Electrical Linesworker**	342211
Medical Administrator**	134211
Pressure Welder**	322312
Production Manager (Mining)**	133513
Project Builder**	133112
Ship's Engineer**	231212	
Ship's Master**	231213	
Ship's Officer**	231214
Stonemason**	331112


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Is there any update for 12th April invitation and any invitation received for 261313?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Is there any update for 12th April invitation and any invitation received for 261313?


There were invitations. I am afraid if you haven't received it, then 2613 may be finished for this year since only 14 places were left. Try for July now.


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

Generally how much time it take for 190 decisions from state?
I have filed on Feb 23, 2017 and updated on 29th March 2017 with 65 + 5 (state points) for System Analyst Role.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

duckswana said:


> Generally how much time it take for 190 decisions from state?
> I have filed on Feb 23, 2017 and updated on 29th March 2017 with 65 + 5 (state points) for System Analyst Role.


Is it for NSW ? NSW has been very slow offlate. 

Not sure what is going on.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahagarw said:


> Is it for NSW ? NSW has been very slow offlate.
> 
> Not sure what is going on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




State haa no impact on processing time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

NO impact means? please elaborate. thanks
also, is there a way to find how much quota is left under 190 submission for states?

Hope all is well and we aspirants got invite soon.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

duckswana said:


> NO impact means? please elaborate. thanks
> also, is there a way to find how much quota is left under 190 submission for states?
> 
> Hope all is well and we aspirants got invite soon.


In a simple term, state can decide to invite you now or not at all. It depends on them. They can decide to invite 10,000 applicant tomorrow or none at all unlike 189 where a certain number will be invited. 

So, no they are not obligated to invite and they invite any specific occupation and not a group, so they can invite 2000+ 261111 ICT Business Analyst with 55 points tomorrow and not a single 261112 Systems Analyst even with 80 points at all. It all depends on the NSW employers demands.

Usually NSW invites 4000 per year. So, far till Feb 1853 people has been invited, so 53.7% is still left.

http://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

duckswana said:


> NO impact means? please elaborate. thanks
> also, is there a way to find how much quota is left under 190 submission for states?
> 
> Hope all is well and we aspirants got invite soon.




State nomination has no relation to visa processing time. It is sc190 regardless of the state. 

I did not see a delay mail for sc190 - at least not on my memory in the past 3 financial years i observed DIBP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

Can we expect some invitation for 190 for MECH Engineer Skill since i didn't​ saw much invitation in Apr for NSW and VIC

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharadnv (Apr 18, 2017)

Guys,

I need to update my passport(address change) after May end and have still *not filed EOI for 261313.*
i have just given my PTE-A and *assuming 10 points, my score will be 65 for subclass 189.*

Following are the options i have
1. Should i go ahead and update my passport (which will be after mid - Jun and takes 4-6 weeks) and file EOI after July? I can try to increase my PTE score to 20 points til then.
2. Apply for EOI and wait (i *may *get externsion in current address for 3 months, max by 6)?
3. Apply EOI and update passport parallely, if its possible?

Any help or pointers extermely appreciated


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sharadnv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I need to update my passport(address change) after May end and have still *not filed EOI for 261313.*
> i have just given my PTE-A and *assuming 10 points, my score will be 65 for subclass 189.*
> ...


apply eoi, update passport simultaneously in tatkal mode and also attempt to get superior english

in eoi we need not mention passport number, if you get superior english, update the eoi, if not then let be as it is


----------



## Jvisa (Mar 18, 2017)

*Eoi*

Hi Everyone,
I am a newbie here. Just want to know can I submit more than one EOI. With two different email iD`s.?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Jvisa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I am a newbie here. Just want to know can I submit more than one EOI. With two different email iD`s.?


yes you can, i think it is possible with same email id


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

though it is not ethical to file more than one EOI as it may impact the other candidates in the que.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

duckswana said:


> though it is not ethical to file more than one EOI as it may impact the other candidates in the que.


Just thinking.

Though I know where you coming from, I wonder why they have the same role in both lists then if one would say its unethical .

It does drive an individual to file 2 EOIs

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys, have some questions ..

Before that my profile first..
Submitted eoi on skillselect with 65 points on 1st apr 2017. Software developer.

1. as per current ACS skill assessment, I have 10 points with 3years of Australiab work experience which fetches me total of 65 points. In September, i will be completing 5 years thereby i will get 15 points for my experience. My acs skill assessment has expired. Shall i apply for acs now with just 3 years of Australia exp (65 points) or shall i wait till September (70 points with 5 year exp ?

If i would get invite with 65 points in july , then i would go for acs now itself.

2. Have already got police clearance from India. I have been living in sydney for last 5 years. Do i need to get police clearance from nsw police as well.

Can you please help ?


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yourzsajith (Mar 19, 2017)

I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
3. Your total points -70


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

aisleandrow said:


> I hope there still a chance for me


Hi,

I am also waiting for 189 Invite for 2211 with 70 points. However I have got invite for SA 489 with 80 points. Any idea by what time can I get grant?

Thanks


----------



## jaimin007 (Jan 20, 2017)

I have got invite for SA 489 with 80 points. Any idea by what time can I get grant? I have uploaded all the documents on 06.04.2017.

Thanks


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

yourzsajith said:


> I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
> 2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
> 3. Your total points -70


EOIs for 2016 is almost closed for software developers.. it will start again in july 2017 first week

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## davidlk03 (Jul 4, 2016)

jaimin007 said:


> I have got invite for SA 489 with 80 points. Any idea by what time can I get grant? I have uploaded all the documents on 06.04.2017.
> 
> Thanks


Are you onshore offshore?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rockycres said:


> Guys, have some questions ..
> 
> Before that my profile first..
> Submitted eoi on skillselect with 65 points on 1st apr 2017. Software developer.
> ...


1st of all, your acs should be valid on the day you are invited, 

i think it is better to re-assess by June and wait with that,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yourzsajith said:


> I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where i can go and see my status of my eoi
> 
> 1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
> 2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
> 3. Your total points -70


i think you will be invited when ceilings are refilled in July, just my opinion


----------



## dextor0000 (Apr 21, 2017)

good afternoon
in the new occupation list introduce on 19 april, can i choose an occupation from the short term list (combined one) and if yes then when can i lodge an eoi application ?? some people say you can lodge eoi from july 1 ..
any help appreciated 

thanks


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

sultan_azam said:


> 1st of all, your acs should be valid on the day you are invited,
> 
> i think it is better to re-assess by June and wait with that,


Thanks will do that 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

How abt my second question abt nsw police clearance?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

rockycres said:


> How abt my second question abt nsw police clearance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


i am not aware about that thing, let us wait for someone experienced to answer that one


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rockycres said:


> How abt my second question abt nsw police clearance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You need AFP PCC not NSW. 

https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks

You should use Code 33 at Question 1 on the form and include details of any, and all, names you have been known by.

If you are currently in Sydney, then everything is fine. If not, then it is better to send it to a friend's/family's address there as you only need scan copy and not hard copy. Sending it back to India will take time.


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys.. is there any seats left for 2613 code after 12 april round??

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Hi guys.. is there any seats left for 2613 code after 12 april round??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


i doubt that, even if 4-5 are left then it will go to 70+ pointers


----------



## Snober (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi 

I have one question .... for the EOI that have submitted before the cosl list change will those be considered for invite as I had already submitted the EOI but now the occupation is removed ..... and i have paid the agent ... agent says nithing can ve done until the list changes again. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> You need AFP PCC not NSW.
> 
> https://www.afp.gov.au/what-we-do/services/criminal-records/national-police-checks
> 
> ...


Thanks mate..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Snober said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one question .... for the EOI that have submitted before the cosl list change will those be considered for invite as I had already submitted the EOI but now the occupation is removed ..... and i have paid the agent ... agent says nithing can ve done until the list changes again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Your agent is correct. If your occupation is removed, then you will not receive an invitation unless the list changes again in the future.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys.. have a question regarding acs skill assessment.. i got my acs assessment done 2 years ago.. now i need to apply for acs again since my Australian experience has increased. I will claiming additional 5 points for it.. now do i need to submit all of my documents which i uploaded last time including degree, prev company letters etc.. ? Or is there a way to quote my previous acs assessment so that i upload only doc related to my current employment.. please assist..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

rockycres said:


> Guys.. have a question regarding acs skill assessment.. i got my acs assessment done 2 years ago.. now i need to apply for acs again since my Australian experience has increased. I will claiming additional 5 points for it.. now do i need to submit all of my documents which i uploaded last time including degree, prev company letters etc.. ? Or is there a way to quote my previous acs assessment so that i upload only doc related to my current employment.. please assist..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


you will need to lodge a new application via the Online Application Form 
https://ibs.acs.org.au/VWGSkillsApp...?vwginstance=53c931d746a747fc8288fe89be43976d
and select the option 'Linking to an Earlier' application. You will then need to enter your previous application number and password.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rockycres said:


> Guys.. have a question regarding acs skill assessment.. i got my acs assessment done 2 years ago.. now i need to apply for acs again since my Australian experience has increased. I will claiming additional 5 points for it.. now do i need to submit all of my documents which i uploaded last time including degree, prev company letters etc.. ? Or is there a way to quote my previous acs assessment so that i upload only doc related to my current employment.. please assist..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


If you are still in your current job, then you don't need another ACS assessment. But if ACS assessment is expired ( better check), then you do need another assessment I think.


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

micdinesh said:


> you will need to lodge a new application via the Online Application Form
> https://ibs.acs.org.au/VWGSkillsApp...?vwginstance=53c931d746a747fc8288fe89be43976d
> and select the option 'Linking to an Earlier' application. You will then need to enter your previous application number and password.


Thank you so much for the info.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockycres (Sep 3, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> If you are still in your current job, then you don't need another ACS assessment. But if ACS assessment is expired ( better check), then you do need another assessment I think.


I still work in the same job. Same role. Same employer.. while uploading acs assessment in skillselect, it says acs assessment validity as 3 years..whereas acs assessment letter says it is valid for 2 years.. which is correct

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jiju (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all is there any update on the 12th April invitation round & how many invitations are still left to be sent for 2335 category to reach the occupation ceiling.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Following...


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Will the 26th April round take place? Have serious doubts over it considering the recent changes. They haven't even updated the last round results yet.


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Will the 26th April round take place? Have serious doubts over it considering the recent changes. They haven't even updated the last round results yet.



Yes, earlier they update the result within 5-10 days but this time next round date comes but past result is not there.


----------



## minh_phan (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi guys, I have one question about the validity of my EOI. I created one EOI in July 2015, but only updated it to meet the 60 points threshold in Jan 2017. I read from the website that an EOI will be valid for 2 years. What does it mean? Will my EOI expired on July 2017 and I have to create a new one? Personally I don't think this is the case.

Sorry if this question sounds stupid but I just want ensure everything is correct.

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Will the 26th April round take place? Have serious doubts over it considering the recent changes. They haven't even updated the last round results yet.




It will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achalbarla (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi,
In addition to thread below mentioned are my details.  

1. Occupation Name:- Telecommunication Network Engineer #263312
2. EOI Submitted on:- 22 April 2017
3. Independent Subclass 189:- 75 
4. Onshore
5.EOI Invitation : Awaited 

As i have submitted my EOI on 22 April and updated on 25 April (no change in point) will I be considered for 26 April 2017 results?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Will the 26th April round take place? Have serious doubts over it considering the recent changes. They haven't even updated the last round results yet.


it will be clear by today evening


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Wishing everyone good luck for today's invite round. May the waiting end today. 

if not then join the May Invitation Thread *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1256745-189-eoi-invitations-may-2017-a.html*

Although it is going to be tough for pro-rata occupations until July, other occupations can be hopeful


----------



## joy512 (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi,

there are 8 more places to go in the accountants category.

I updated my EOI to 80 points yesterday. Does anyone think that I have even a tiny chance of making it in the list tomorrow?

Thanks


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey guys,

I just updated my EOI with my new PTE score +79. 

now I have 70 point in Mechanical engineering (233512)

I know there are only 8 invites left for 233512.

but, what are the chances for me to get invited for tomorrow's round.

Thank you guys, really appreciate all your comments. 

thanks


----------



## Mohrama (Aug 29, 2016)

I just updated my EOI with 70 pts (Programmer Analyst). What are the chances to get invited today? Did anyone get the invite already today?


----------



## achalbarla (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi All,

It was public holiday in Australia today... ANZAC Day... I guess the results will be declared sometime tomorrow during day i.e. 26 April.. 

Good Luck everyone !!!!!

:ranger:


----------



## yourzsajith (Mar 19, 2017)

where would i see the results published or do i need to wait until i get a confirmation email on my EOI acceptance .Any lead be really helpful?

I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where I can go and see my status of my eoi?

1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name -261313 - Software Engineer
2. Your EOI date of effect -2nd April 2017
3. Your total points -70


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

yourzsajith said:


> where would i see the results published or do i need to wait until i get a confirmation email on my EOI acceptance .Any lead be really helpful?
> 
> I updated my EOI today 2nd April 22017 for 189 with 70 points. wanted to check and know your opinion on the likelihood of getting an invite? Any links where I can go and see my status of my eoi?
> 
> ...


if you are invited then the status in EOI will change from SUBMITTED TO INVITED, an email will drop in soon after this

invites will be sent sharp at 7.30 PM IST


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

joy512 said:


> Hi,
> 
> there are 8 more places to go in the accountants category.
> 
> ...


i think you may be invited if they plan to send all those 8 invites today, else it will be after June

good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just updated my EOI with my new PTE score +79.
> 
> ...


chances are very less, i assume there may be lot many 70 pointers in 233512
but anyway.. good luck


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Mohrama said:


> I just updated my EOI with 70 pts (Programmer Analyst). What are the chances to get invited today? Did anyone get the invite already today?


I guess chances are less..


----------



## Rafai (Mar 28, 2017)

What are my chances as a telecom engineer with 65 points to get an invite today?


----------



## valianth (Nov 2, 2014)

Have the invites gone out yet or are we expecting them to be out tomorrow (26th April)?


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Any Telecom Engineer Got EOI Invite yet???


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All, 

There has been huge suspense on whether or not any invites have been sent to 2613 category, but now I could find out that some people have been invited. Most of them could be with 80 points, meaning there are very less chances of DIBP sending anymore invites for this fiscal year, and 2613 hopefuls have to wait until July 2017.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

May the force be with us all! Cheers!


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

good luck everyone


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

Received EOI... All praise to Almighty.


----------



## RedAfle (Oct 13, 2016)

I've submitted my EOI on the 20th December 2016 (me as the main visa holder), updated on the 7th of April 2017 (changed to my husband as the main visa holder) and again on the 10th of April 2017 with the results of the IELTS (65 points). 
Which date counts? The submitted or the updated?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

*Moved Forward 

ITA Received...

Praising God all the way...*


----------



## mrsella (Mar 29, 2017)

Got an invite 322312  Thank God!


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

no invite for me 




70 pointer in 233512


----------



## cadimi (Jan 6, 2016)

Just notified to be invited to apply for the visa too! Dope news ever! 
Wish other guys awaiting will receive good news also! :first::


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats to all invited! not many but...


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

YK001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> There has been huge suspense on whether or not any invites have been sent to 2613 category, but now I could find out that some people have been invited. Most of them could be with 80 points, meaning there are very less chances of DIBP sending anymore invites for this fiscal year, and 2613 hopefuls have to wait until July 2017.


Yeah i guess no invite for 2613. Im at 70 since 31st march. So its clear will get invite by june or july whenever its get opened. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

super.mad said:


> Yeah i guess no invite for 2613. Im at 70 since 31st march. So its clear will get invite by june or july whenever its get opened.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


after 1st of July :couch2:


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

Yes.. looks like no invite for 261313. I have 75points and did not get


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Me neither :-( We will have to wait until July. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

hey guys , is there any invitation for 2335* in 26-04-2017 Round?

ANZSCO 233512
EOI Updated 22-04-2017 , 70 Points


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Dear Friends, Is it better to go with 190 now or wait till July. 70 points Software Engineer.


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> *Moved Forward
> 
> ITA Received...
> 
> Praising God all the way...*


Congrats bro

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckswana (Apr 6, 2017)

was there any rounds done in April as there are no updates on EOI site?


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

duckswana said:


> was there any rounds done in April as there are no updates on EOI site?


There were two rounds in April and yes, there is no update on the site

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Any way to check for invite on EOI (track) if applied through agent? as I cant reach my agent till tomorrow morning....


----------



## 22ji (Jan 5, 2017)

Dear Friends

I have received Invitation for 189 today.


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have received Invitation for 189 today.


Great congrats... Please share your timeline, EOI submitted dates, skill code etc

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

22ji said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> I have received Invitation for 189 today.


Hey, for which category and how much points do you have? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

kirshad said:


> Any way to check for invite on EOI (track) if applied through agent? as I cant reach my agent till tomorrow morning....


Don't you have your skillselect login ? 

The status should change to invited from submitted, if invited. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

A big congratulations to everyone who got invite today - some tips on further steps are shared here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/1227801-189-invite-how-proceed.html

those who didnt got invite today and expect to get it in May - Please continue discussions on http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...a/1256745-189-eoi-invitations-may-2017-a.html


----------



## psk_psk (Mar 21, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> *Moved Forward
> 
> ITA Received...
> 
> Praising God all the way...*


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

kirshad said:


> Any way to check for invite on EOI (track) if applied through agent? as I cant reach my agent till tomorrow morning....


If you are a Telecom Engineer and you have 60 or more points, then U r through for sure. I got invite at 60 points.


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*When should I expect Invitation?*

Hi I am new to expat forum. 

I didn't receive any invite for 2613 today. When can I expect an invitation for 189? 
Do you want me to take PTE-A again? Or shall I wait till July for the invite and then retake PTE? Expert advice plz..  





ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
ACS: +'ve 29 Jun 2016
PTE-A: L 78, R 82, S 90, W 75: 10 Apr 2017
EOI Lodged : 65 points (189 visa)/NSW 70 points : 12 Apr 2017 
Invitation Received:
VISA Lodged:


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

Digitek01 said:


> Hi I am new to expat forum.
> 
> I didn't receive any invite for 2613 today. When can I expect an invitation for 189?
> Do you want me to take PTE-A again? Or shall I wait till July for the invite and then retake PTE? Expert advice plz..
> ...



invite for 261313 is possible only after June.... meanwhile you can try to increase eoi points by achieving better english score, higher eoi points will fetch an invite earlier


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> after 1st of July :couch2:


Yes mate.  

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## achalbarla (Jan 29, 2017)

*Got invitation*

Congratulations ...people who got invitations today :cheer2:
And Good luck for those waiting :fingerscrossed:

I got my invitation today.  Thank God!!!! 

1. Occupation Name:- Telecommunication Network Engineer #263312
2. PTE Score 76
3.Applied for EA assessment fast track :- 16 March 2017
4.EA Posetive :- 21 April 2017
5. EOI Submitted on:- 22 April 2017
6. Independent Subclass 189:- 75 
7. Onshore
8.EOI Invitation Received : 26 April 2017 :cheer2:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Suggestion:-
1- Supply all possible information while applying for EA assessment i.e. Form 16 + Letter from HR+ Degree & mark sheets etc.
all information which proves your experience as they stress more on verifying work experience. 
2- Prepare well for PTE and aim for 7+ or 8.
3-Keep an eye on upper ceiling 


BR// Ach...


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

duckswana said:


> was there any rounds done in April as there are no updates on EOI site?


Yes it would have happened. But something fishy is going on for sure.. wait my friend will see the updates soon.

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## super.mad (Sep 19, 2016)

baldmonk said:


> Dear Friends, Is it better to go with 190 now or wait till July. 70 points Software Engineer.


Yes but friend NSW is also not showing updates.  

Sent from my HTC Desire 628 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Rahul_UK183 said:


> Don't you have your skillselect login ?
> 
> The status should change to invited from submitted, if invited.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Rahul, Unfortunately No  as I applied through agent and they don't share such stuff...


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> If you are a Telecom Engineer and you have 60 or more points, then U r through for sure. I got invite at 60 points.


Yes Shuaib...ANZSCO263312 with 65pts...Congrats to you....I hope that I get it as well...I would know tomorrow morning through my agent.... (One more thing, if you can help, I am still trying to know the real difference between 263311 and 263312....Do you have any idea?)


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

shaymu0829 said:


> no invite for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didn't get the invitation also

70 point , 233512 , EOI update 22-04-2017

what is you EOI update?

there are 2 options , either the 38 Invitation left are finished on 12-04-2017
or the number of invitation decided for April , according to the peroration rate are finished on 12-04-2017 & there is chance for us on 10- May-2017

we will know once they update the Skillslect site


----------



## shaymu0829 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI 25th of April with 70 points for Mechanical Engineering in hoping that I will get an invite for 26th round.

Sadly, I did not get the invite and I checked immitracker that there was no invitation issued for this occupation.

Should I assume ..

1. Is invitation finished? Must wait till July?

2. Any chance DIBP will manually invite? 
Any precedents?

Thanks,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shaymu0829 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI 25th of April with 70 points for Mechanical Engineering in hoping that I will get an invite for 26th round.
> 
> ...


1. Yes it can be assumed its most likely closed. If we assume 34 invitations were issued on 12 April, then 4 were left which were filled today. So, you need to wait till July. With 70 points, you may have good chance at NSW 190 if you are interested in it.

2. No. Never happened as far as I know.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hello,
can you explain how immitracker was able to know I got invited?
Logged in to update my case only to find that it was all green 6hrs before me.
I'm really stunned and would appreciate an explanation.
Thanks.



andreyx108b said:


> Congrats to all invited! not many but...


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've already booked an appointment for health assessment prior to receiving ITA.

Would you reckon I wait until my health assessment is done and/or uploaded to my immi account before proceeding with my Visa application? Or it doesn't matter even if I apply before that?

My concern is mainly in responding to the question "Has the applicant done migration health assessment in the last 12 months?" Answering YES after only completing the assessment (before it's updated on immi account) may attract a CO to my case even before it's uploaded. I was told it would take 2 - 5 business days to do so.


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> 1. Yes it can be assumed its most likely closed. If we assume 34 invitations were issued on 12 April, then 4 were left which were filled today. So, you need to wait till July. With 70 points, you may have good chance at NSW 190 if you are interested in it.
> 
> 2. No. Never happened as far as I know.


why you assume that 34 invitation was issued on 12-04-2017?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

baldmonk said:


> Dear Friends, Is it better to go with 190 now or wait till July. 70 points Software Engineer.




Go with sc190. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

catchdwind said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've already booked an appointment for medical assessment prior to receiving ITA.
> 
> Would you reckon I wait until my assessment is done and/or uploaded to my immi account before proceeding with my Visa application? Or it doesn't matter even if I apply before that?


Yes, very much yes. Then you stand a chance to get direct grant.



> My concern is mainly in responding to the question "Has the applicant done migration health assessment in the last 12 months?" Answering YES after only completing the assessment (before it's updated on immi account) may attract a CO to my case even before it's uploaded. I was told it would take 2 - 5 business days to do so.


No, it won't attract any CO. CO knows it takes time for medical to get uploaded. CO cares about your HAP ID and will wait since you already said you have done medical in the last 12 months or so. They are quite experienced in such matter as they do that in daily basis. You don't worry when it will get uploaded or cleared. You just do everything beforehand for trying to get direct grant.

Also it takes 7-14 days for CO to touch your case, and medical usually gets uploaded in 3 days or so.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samehbazan said:


> why you assume that 34 invitation was issued on 12-04-2017?


DIBP has invited 34 people on 1st, 15 and 29 March 2017 for 2335.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Mate, just to be clear, which did you say YES to?
1. wait until my assessment is done
or 2. wait until my assessment is done and uploaded to my immi account

I've got everything done (All forms filled, all documents scanned and ready   ), just the Health Assessment left...

Thanks for the info, the second part of your message was very clear.

Btw, I made an earlier post about PCC. I did PCC for UK and Nigeria in Feb-2016 (Obviously over 12 months) which I used for Australia 476 visa. I've not been to UK since obtaining the PCC and I left Nigeria about 6 months after getting the PCC. I've been in Australia ever since (about 7 months as well). So, I'd reckon I only need an Australian PCC (already done) at worst though I've lived here for less than 12 months. What do you think?



zaback21 said:


> Yes, very much yes.


----------



## samehbazan (Aug 28, 2016)

the occupation is prorated , i came to know that they issued only 72 invitation in March not 102 invitation

still 4 rounds are their before the end of the year


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

catchdwind said:


> Mate, just to be clear, which did you say YES to?
> 1. wait until my assessment is done
> or 2. wait until my assessment is done and uploaded to my immi account


You do Medical and then lodge and upload everything. No need to wait for Medical to be uploaded and then lodge. If you do medical in the morning, pay fee and lodge and upload all documents in the afternoon or such.



> I've got everything done (All forms filled, all documents scanned and ready   ), just the Health Assessment left...
> 
> Thanks for the info, the second part of your message was very clear.
> 
> Btw, I made an earlier post about PCC. I did PCC for UK and Nigeria in Feb-2016 (Obviously over 12 months) which I used for Australia 476 visa. I've not been to UK since obtaining the PCC and I left Nigeria about 6 months after getting the PCC. I've been in Australia ever since (about 7 months as well). So, I'd reckon I only need an Australian PCC (already done) at worst though I've lived here for less than 12 months. What do you think?


I can't answer since DIBP hasn't made that clear in case you already got one and haven't visited what should be the case. 

I also got my 476 visa on 2016 PCC and I also got all my PCC of Aus, UK and Bangladesh again on last March 2017 for July PR invite as I would rather have them then delay my application in case CO asks PCC since 2016 PCC is expired. It's up to you to decide what you want.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

samehbazan said:


> the occupation is prorated , i came to know that they issued only 72 invitation in March not 102 invitation
> 
> still 4 rounds are their before the end of the year


You can do your research. SkillSelect

Look at Occupation Ceilings and Invitation Rounds. Good luck !


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

kirshad said:


> Rahul, Unfortunately No  as I applied through agent and they don't share such stuff...


Thats wrong..they should share it. Its your information and you have all the rights to have access.

I also have an agent and I take all info from him.

Next step would be immiaccount, please ensure to take all details and keep a check.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

catchdwind said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've already booked an appointment for health assessment prior to receiving ITA.
> 
> ...


You can wait till a week before lodging, to account for any unexpected delays in clearing of the medicals result. I ve seen co contacts in 6days, before the applicant was able to complete uploading of documents

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> Hello,
> can you explain how immitracker was able to know I got invited?
> Logged in to update my case only to find that it was all green 6hrs before me.
> I'm really stunned and would appreciate an explanation.
> Thanks.


You posted 6 hours earlier that you received an invitation so I would assume someone has updated it on your behalf.


----------



## thisisram (Dec 17, 2015)

*Hope for the best*

These days getting an invitation is tougher because points cut off. Try to improve scores by PTE


----------



## Danish06 (Apr 11, 2017)

EOI submitted: 13/03/2017
Analyst Programmer
65 points
No invitation till now anyone got invited with the same points??? Reply will be so helpful.
Thanks


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you for the advice. Please if you can tell which state to apply which one would be better for 1613 software guys.


----------



## Shuaib Azhar (Mar 7, 2017)

kirshad said:


> Yes Shuaib...ANZSCO263312 with 65pts...Congrats to you....I hope that I get it as well...I would know tomorrow morning through my agent.... (One more thing, if you can help, I am still trying to know the real difference between 263311 and 263312....Do you have any idea?)


Congrats in advance bro


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi All, Skill Select now have published results of the 12 April 2017 round. Sadly it says "pro rata occupations have reached their ceiling for this programme year. No further invitations will be offered for these occupations until the 2017-2018 programme year"


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

I think there is typo in results published for April12th round.. It says following cut off for 2613-

2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	04/04/2017 4:23 pm

But there is none, with 65 points, who got invitation with his DOE post March 3rd.

I believe it is - 75 points as only 14 invitations were left before this round.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I think there is typo in results published for April12th round.. It says following cut off for 2613-
> 
> 2613	Software and Applications Programmers	65	04/04/2017 4:23 pm
> 
> ...


yeah... i think you are correct


----------



## mctowel (Feb 1, 2016)

sumitgupta22 said:


> I think there is typo in results published for April12th round.. It says following cut off for 2613-
> 
> 2613Software and Applications Programmers6504/04/2017 4:23 pm
> 
> ...


Where did you see this? Can you share the link. I cant find it on skillselect?

Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

mctowel said:


> Where did you see this? Can you share the link. I cant find it on skillselect?
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


12 April 2017 round results


----------



## yourzsajith (Mar 19, 2017)

hi ,
ru talking abtout 261313 - Software Engineer category ?


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

What?!
Are you saying someone can have access to my account and update my case without authorisation from me?
Then, that's my last visit to such a site. If such is possible, then one's privacy is not secured using such a website. I've never heard of such.
Deleting my account straightaway... Thanks for the information.
 



Maggie-May24 said:


> You posted 6 hours earlier that you received an invitation so I would assume someone has updated it on your behalf.


----------



## catchdwind (May 4, 2016)

Thanks bro. I'll surely wait, no rush.



mctowel said:


> You can wait till a week before lodging, to account for any unexpected delays in clearing of the medicals result. I ve seen co contacts in 6days, before the applicant was able to complete uploading of documents
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

catchdwind said:


> What?!
> Are you saying someone can have access to my account and update my case without authorisation from me?
> Then, that's my last visit to such a site. If such is possible, then one's privacy is not secured using such a website. I've never heard of such.
> Deleting my account straightaway... Thanks for the information.


ImmiTracker is known to have bugs. Last month I think a lot of the applicant was shown invited or something even though they weren't.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

catchdwind said:


> What?!
> Are you saying someone can have access to my account and update my case without authorisation from me?
> Then, that's my last visit to such a site. If such is possible, then one's privacy is not secured using such a website. I've never heard of such.
> Deleting my account straightaway... Thanks for the information.


they update credentials based on confirmed invite date of others, there is nothing private in that site, it is open to world and anyone can assess the data


----------



## kirshad (Jul 23, 2012)

Shuaib Azhar said:


> Congrats in advance bro


Thanks bro. Got it...AlhamduLillah


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with:
1. 12 April 2017 Round Results
2. State Nominations for the month of March 2017.


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with:
> 1. 12 April 2017 Round Results
> 2. State Nominations for the month of March 2017.


great


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with:
> 1. 12 April 2017 Round Results
> 2. State Nominations for the month of March 2017.




sheet is updated incorrectly both on skill select and this google doc as for 261313 65 is not the cut off


----------



## Chanthini (Apr 13, 2016)

My Anezco code is 261313. I have 60Pts and waiting from Jan 18th 2016 for Invite.
Have done ACS on Aug 10th 2015 and PTE on July 31 2015.

All my documents are going to Expire in 3 months.I am preparing for PTE to improve my score .

Can someone tell -If My PTE/ACS expires before the Invite,do i need to lodge the invite again? What is the process of it.

My worry is if i dont get the require score in PTE then again i will move back in Queue .

Please suggest me what i can do at this time?


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

*Have not received invitation, despite round results show otherwise*










I submitted EOI on 19th March 2017 with 65 points for 2613 for 189. The 12th April round results show candidates in 2613 are invited with the date of effect 04/04/2017 4:23 pm.

Today is 27/04/2017 I still have not received any invitation email and my EOI status is "submitted" not "Invited" yet.

Can anyone tell why is it so?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

asifbahrian said:


> I submitted EOI on 19th March 2017 with 65 points for 2613 for 189. The 12th April round results show candidates in 2613 are invited with the date of effect 04/04/2017 4:23 pm.
> 
> Today is 27/04/2017 I still have not received any invitation email and my EOI status is "submitted" not "Invited" yet.
> 
> Can anyone tell why is it so?


There are lots of error in SkillSelect and DIBP site due to recent changes and mostly carelessness also.


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Same scenario with mine also, I guess they had invited 70/75 pointers.



zaback21 said:


> There are lots of error in SkillSelect and DIBP site due to recent changes and mostly carelessness also.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Green786 said:


> Same scenario with mine also, I guess they had invited 70/75 pointers.


There were only 14 places left, so you can assume even some of the 70 pointers missed out too.


----------



## asifbahrian (Jul 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> There were only 14 places left, so you can assume even some of the 70 pointers missed out too.



Yes, that was expected knowing there were only 14 places left, but the results mention another story altogether, they are saying 65 points with 4/4/2017..... Must be a misrepresentation.


----------



## Green786 (Jul 29, 2016)

Agree.



asifbahrian said:


> Yes, that was expected knowing there were only 14 places left, but the results mention another story altogether, they are saying 65 points with 4/4/2017..... Must be a misrepresentation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Green786 said:


> Agree.




It is defo a typo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

Chanthini said:


> My Anezco code is 261313. I have 60Pts and waiting from Jan 18th 2016 for Invite.
> Have done ACS on Aug 10th 2015 and PTE on July 31 2015.
> 
> All my documents are going to Expire in 3 months.I am preparing for PTE to improve my score .
> ...


Hi, Try to see good side of both the above, ACS assessment you need to do again. This means you might get to score more points this time, in PTE also you might b able to score well than last time. Not a single person with score of 60 has received an invite for 261313 in the entire year. Note that, occupation 261313 already has reached its ceiling for this year, Victoria has stopped 190 nominations for 261313 and don't know what is happening with NSW as they are too unpredictable this year. any which way you are not at a better position. So, With a good PTE score and a possible addition of more points for your experience, you will be ahead in the queue.


----------



## YK001 (Apr 17, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> There were only 14 places left, so you can assume even some of the 70 pointers missed out too.


I personally know someone who was with 80 points and received an invite on 12th 2017 and I am sure no invites have been sent during 26th 2017 round, at least for occupations under 2613


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

YK001 said:


> I personally know someone who was with 80 points and received an invite on 12th 2017 and I am sure no invites have been sent during 26th 2017 round, at least for occupations under 2613


2613 finished on 12 April as DIBP said in SkillSelect. 14 places were taken up on 12 April round, so no invite at all for pro rata on 26 April. In fact all pro rata finished on 12 April even if 4 places were left for 2335 or 5 for 2334 unfortunately.


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

When is the next year ceiling release / publish ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

tarungupta1688 said:


> When is the next year ceiling release / publish ?


may be July 1st


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

Please clarify my doubts !!!

Firstly, if a person migrated to Australia under SC 189 when he was single, and later he got married, so what are the procedures to get spouse visa, is that a tedious process, what would be the time frame?

Secondly, visa ban of main applicant will affect spouse's entry to Australia, even if the spouse has not been a part of migration application?

Thanks in advance
VV


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

visakh said:


> Please clarify my doubts !!!
> 
> Firstly, if a person migrated to Australia under SC 189 when he was single, and later he got married, so what are the procedures to get spouse visa, is that a tedious process, what would be the time frame?
> 
> ...




1. Partner visa, takes about 12 months (sometimes less)
2. If the main applicant is banned, then dependents will no get their visas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. Partner visa, takes about 12 months (sometimes less)
> 2. If the main applicant is banned, then dependents will no get their visas.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the clarifications mate.
So ban will not affect the spouse, if she is not a dependent in the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

visakh said:


> Thanks for the clarifications mate.
> So ban will not affect the spouse, if she is not a dependent in the application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, i am not completely sure what you mean about the spouse. 

If the main applicant is banned, then all, including dependents will get a refusal. 

If the dependent is banned, then my understanding is that, in theory main applicant can get a visa (i don't know for a fact) but dependent will be refused. 

I guess with any case where applicant is banned consultation of MARA agent is a must.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Sorry, i am not completely sure what you mean about the spouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mate, I have sent you a personal msg stating everything !!! Kindly advice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

visakh said:


> Thanks for the clarifications mate.
> So ban will not affect the spouse, if she is not a dependent in the application.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have any children?


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

kaju said:


> Do you have any children?




Not yet !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

visakh said:


> Not yet !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked about children as if you did, that would make one person applying and the others not included in the application even worse.

But with just the two of you, if one applies and does not mention the spouse, then the applicant would be knowingly providing false and misleading information to DIBP. 

Do that in Australia and it's against the law, with serious penalties. Do it outside Australia and the applicant will simply be banned from applying for a few years. Or, if the person's visa was granted and then DIBP found out, the visa could be cancelled and the person removed from Australia.

In these days of security checks, it's probably quite likely that you might be found out anyway.

It's really something you don't want to try. 

Any applicant is obliged to mention their spouse on the application - even a non-migrating spouse (and the time and cost for them to get a visa later will be much longer/higher anyway), and that non-migrating spouse will also have to provide health and character clearances.


----------



## visakh (Sep 5, 2016)

kaju said:


> I asked about children as if you did, that would make one person applying and the others not included in the application even worse.
> 
> But with just the two of you, if one applies and does not mention the spouse, then the applicant would be knowingly providing false and misleading information to DIBP.
> 
> ...




Thanks kaju for your effort to clarify !!! 
It's a valuable information.
Am applying outside from Australia. And my wife has also the option to migrate to Australia as she is a nurse. But that will take another 12-14 months I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi, I have few queries regarding the EOI. Appreciate if someone can help..

1) Is there any information available on how to fill the EOI

2) If you have 65 points, should apply EOI with sponsorship or without sponsorship also Okay?

3) For Computer Network and system engineer (263111) which states is best and has better jobs prospects


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

HI, could we submit EOI for 189, 190 and 489 at the same time ?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

aub123 said:


> HI, could we submit EOI for 189, 190 and 489 at the same time ?


yes, in fact many have done that way


----------



## aub123 (May 18, 2017)

Which is the priority when you apply for 190 and 489 at the same state ? Did they offer 489 firstly or 190 ?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Its not related to be honest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone having idea about July round EOI dates


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Anyone having idea about July round EOI dates


Most probably 5 july 

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if your transcript/certificate specifically mentions that medium of instruction was english, then it is ok, else you need a letter


I'm claiming 5 spouse points for my partner and she got IELTS with competent english. Even now, we have to get this certificate from college ?? as additional applicant over 18 is my spouse only!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> I'm claiming 5 spouse points for my partner and she got IELTS with competent english. Even now, we have to get this certificate from college ?? as additional applicant over 18 is my spouse only!!


If she has passed IELTS as competent, then no college certificate is necessary 

Cheers


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

newbienz said:


> If she has passed IELTS as competent, then no college certificate is necessary
> 
> Cheers


Yes.. She passed.. Thanks for the prompt response  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

ksachin said:


> Hi, I have few queries regarding the EOI. Appreciate if someone can help..
> 
> 1) Is there any information available on how to fill the EOI
> 
> ...


-
1) I think there is document provided DIBP which includes all steps to fill EOI.

2) I would say apply for independent as well as state sponsorship because 189- Independent have long queue & people with 65 points and higher are in waiting since long so state may provide you chance before 189.

3) Sydney and Melbourne has better prospects for IT guys.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ksachin said:


> Hi, I have few queries regarding the EOI. Appreciate if someone can help..
> 
> 1) Is there any information available on how to fill the EOI
> 
> ...


1. See this video link
It's very informative 






Your other questions have already been answered

Cheers


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

kinnu369 said:


> I'm claiming 5 spouse points for my partner and she got IELTS with competent english. Even now, we have to get this certificate from college ?? as additional applicant over 18 is my spouse only!!


any more proof shouldnt be demanded in this case


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> any more proof shouldnt be demanded in this case


Thanks azam 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandip (Oct 26, 2015)

Which is the EOI effect of date?? The date when we first applied the EOI or the date when we again updated the EOI.
Please help in this


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mandip said:


> Which is the EOI effect of date?? The date when we first applied the EOI or the date when we again updated the EOI.
> Please help in this


The EOI date of effect is when you applied first.
No matter how many times you update the EOI, as long as it does not result in a change of points, your date of effect will not change.
But the moment there is a change of points, for any reason whatsoever. The clock is reset to that date 

Cheers


----------



## ksachin (Dec 19, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> 1) I think there is document provided DIBP which includes all steps to fill EOI.
> 
> 2) I would say apply for independent as well as state sponsorship because 189- Independent have long queue & people with 65 points and higher are in waiting since long so state may provide you chance before 189.
> ...


Thanks Yousuf, so regarding the 189, since my occupation list (2631 Computer Network Professionals out of 1426 – 1482 already invited -Ceilings Met) currently filled completely, do you think that out of 1426 something new visas (for year 2017-2018) that this category will have, will not give me enough opportunities (with 65 Points) to get the invite when it reopens in July?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

it is time we look forward to July rounds, especially prorata occupation applicants who have been waiting for long

Please join http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...eoi-invitations-july-2017-a.html#post12682649 for further discussion on 189 invitations


----------



## Kua PTE (Jun 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The EOI date of effect is when you applied first.
> No matter how many times you update the EOI, as long as it does not result in a change of points, your date of effect will not change.
> But the moment there is a change of points, for any reason whatsoever. The clock is reset to that date
> 
> Cheers


Dear Newbienz,

From what you said, the date that the points change is the new date of effect. My question is, will that date be the one on which I update my EOI or it is the date that I had an incident to increase my score? 

As an illustration, I got my PTE improved scores on 10 June 2017, but my EOI was updated on 14 June 2017. Which will be the EOI date of effect in my case?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kua PTE said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> From what you said, the date that the points change is the new date of effect. My question is, will that date be the one on which I update my EOI or it is the date that I had an incident to increase my score?
> 
> As an illustration, I got my PTE improved scores on 10 June 2017, but my EOI was updated on 14 June 2017. Which will be the EOI date of effect in my case?


The day you update or your EOI gets updated automatically, so 14 June.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kua PTE said:


> Dear Newbienz,
> 
> From what you said, the date that the points change is the new date of effect. My question is, will that date be the one on which I update my EOI or it is the date that I had an incident to increase my score?
> 
> As an illustration, I got my PTE improved scores on 10 June 2017, but my EOI was updated on 14 June 2017. Which will be the EOI date of effect in my case?


You have entered the new points on 14th June so your EOI date of effect will be 14th June

Cheers


----------



## Kua PTE (Jun 15, 2017)

Thank you very much!


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi there,

Did you receive the 190 invite?


----------



## Kua PTE (Jun 15, 2017)

vaibhav181 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Did you receive the 190 invite?


Dear Vaibhav181,

I have not received any news from my 190 EOI yet.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Will i be able to get invite today with 70 points and submitted on 22 April 2017 for software engineer.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

baldmonk said:


> Will i be able to get invite today with 70 points and submitted on 22 April 2017 for software engineer.


You must have got the invite. Didn't you?


----------



## Anbagdi (Jun 3, 2016)

So you got an invite mate?


----------



## iceycool (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone

My case

Civil Eng - 233211
MSA CDR outcome - 3 APR 17
EOI submitted - 10 APR 17
ITA received - 12 APR 17
Visa Fee paid - 16 May 17
PCC Done - 08 May 17
Medical - 25 May 17
Visa Grant - Waiting

Don't know y they are taking time to grant visa ???


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You must have got the invite. Didn't you?


Yes Sumit I did. Went for my medicals today and PCC last week. PCC is taking a while as they asked me to wait for the LIU check to happen after handing over the acknowledgement slips. They said an email will be sent to me when the PCC is ready for collection.


----------



## baldmonk (Mar 10, 2017)

Anbagdi said:


> So you got an invite mate?


I got the invite mate. Thank you for asking.


----------



## KhushvinderSingh (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi all, i have filled eoi on 5 july 2017 with 65 points for 189 and 70 points 190 . What is the expect time to get a invite for 261313 ? Also anyone here got invite in 12 july list ?


----------



## KhushvinderSingh (Jul 17, 2017)

baldmonk said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> > You must have got the invite. Didn't you?
> ...


Hi did you get the invite for 189 or 190 ?


----------



## nahid (Jul 19, 2017)

*189 EOI Invitation*

Has any one received any invitation on July 2017. I wonder why the website is not updated. As per the website, it is showing current invitation round as June, 2017 and next invitation round as 12 and 26th July, 2017, even though 12th July has passed already.

I applied for Electrical Engineer position with 60 points on June, 2017. Any idea guys how long it might take?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Elleh0076 (Aug 22, 2017)

*Application for 189*

Hi guys. I have recently applied for the EOI on 5th August 2017. I assume I didn't make it in time for the 9th August round. 

Solicitor - 271311
EOI submitted - 5 August 17
Points: 65

What are my chances? I saw that the cutoff for July and first round in august is 70 points. Seems like there was an increase in the cut off by 10 points.


----------



## itzhak8714 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello everyone
My case
Mechanical Engineer 233512
Total points (age + qualification + pte) 65
EOI submitted on 23 September

When can I expect an invite?
Thanks in advance.


----------

